# Facebook Teilen Button bei zu langen URLs



## DragonTEC (8. September 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche grade, einen Facebook teilen button auf eine Seite zu packen für artikel.. wäre an sich auch nicht schwer, allerdings sind die URLs die geteilt werden sollten länger als die üblichen 20 Zeichen bei Facebook.. daher meine Frage:

Und nu?

Momentan sharen wir die Artikel-URLs über bit.ly und das funktioniert auch soweit prima, allerdings befürchte ich jetzt, mit dem teilen button kriegen wir dann probleme.. und ne abgeschnittene URL in facebook, die nicht aufgelöst werden kann, is irgendwie doof..

wär toll wenn hier einer ne idee hätte..

Danke!


----------



## HeNrY (8. September 2010)

Wrapper für eure URLs


----------



## Bauer87 (8. September 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Shortlinks auf der eigenen Seite? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass ihr schon eine 20-Stellige URL habt…


----------



## DragonTEC (8. September 2010)

ne, shortlinks auf der seite sind wohl keine option.. geht um ne firmenseite mit einigen tausend artikeln in verschachtelter struktur, da is irgendwann schon allein auf grund der menge ne verkürzung nicht machbar..

gibt es url shortener die man per javascript ansprechen kann?

also ein script schreiben das die url an ein shortener übergibt, direkt ne gekürzte url zurückkriegt, und diese dann in den facebook share button einbinden kann.. oder halt irgendeine andere möglichkeit, das ganze zu umgehen..


----------



## HeNrY (8. September 2010)

Bau dir doch selbst einen Shortener...


----------



## Puepue (11. September 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es keine Begrenzung auf 20 Zeichen gibt..


----------

